# Had a major scare -- Bitten by rat.



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok. Today has been crazy. I worked from 730 am til 430 pm. I get home and Harley is calling to me. I pick him up from his cage..btw..he loves sitting on the top of his cage every chance he gets and is getting easier to have him step up on my hand or arm without fussing or biting too much. Well he decided he wanted back to his cage after sitting with me for abit and flew all the way down the hall to his cage in the living room. 15 minutes later my 4yr old decides she wants to hold him and gets him on her easily enough but he gets aggrivated with her quickly because she wont take " hissing and growling" as a clue to leave him alone. Harley flew and got too close to the rat cage. I had no clue until I heard him screaming and looked over, but the rat had managed to get the top half of her body thru the bars of her cage. She had the bird in a vice grip and I had to practically beat her off Harley. Thankfully Harley only got a good nip on his chin. He is eating and drinking normally and has no issues perching. He still seems like Harley, but I will still monitor him closely. I would have rushed him to the animal hospital but its not an emergency vet hospital and they closed at 6pm...this happened at 558pm and there was no way I'd have made it there..they are an hour away from me and dont do after hours..they send you to savannah and that is 2 hours away and I doubt they specialize in aviary. If he is not acting normal or seems to be having issues tomorrow, once I get home from work, I will be making a trip to our vet's office for a checkup. As far as the rat..I don't know what to do. I know it's nature taking its course and she did what she knows to do. But I am worried about keeping her now as she has also recently started biting my 4yr old, no blood drawn yet, but I worry. She gets alittle rough with the rat, but for the most part she is good to her and loves to play with her around the house...they chase each other...its cute..


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I would say take your bird to the vet as soon as possible.Sorry,but I dont like the idea of having birds near rats. All the best for Harley and you X x


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You need to get him on antibiotics ASAP. Like, tonight, if possible. Rodents carry pasteurella in their saliva, which is a bacteria that can kill a bird within 24 hours if not treated aggressively.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea, until I had joined this forum I had never been told that rats and birds don't mix. We keep harley in his cage closed up if the rat is out and vice versa. But I have learned a valuable lesson today and most likely she will be rehomed. My kids said just let her go outside in the woods. She might survive a few hours but there are many cats out here that would kill her. I told them no, I will find her a new home somehow. I love my Harley and refuse to rehome him. As far as the vet, Ill be calling them tomorrow while Im at work (I would ask to take him first thing, but there is no one who can cover my shift tomorrow morning) and once I am done at work, Ill be taking him in to get a complete workup. I noticed his urates are looking kinda yellow the past cpl of days so I need to make sure he isnt having kidney issues. Thanks! I will update tomorrow evening.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just called around to the closest emergency vets and NONE of them will do anything for birds. I was told that they have never heard of anything that will cause a bird to deteriorate that quickly and that I should get him to the vet I see regularly tomorrow and do antibiotics as a precautionary.......but otherwise he should be fine til then. My vets emergency clinic is not picking up the phone at all and the message said leave number and i will be called tomorrow....what the crap??????? I swear some pll are just idiots....GGGRRRRRR
Maybe we will be lucky and Harley will be ok until I get off work tomorrow. Like i sd above, I would take him in the am but I have no one to cover my shift, so that is absolutely not an option if I want to keep my job. Plz send prayers our way til I can get him seen.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm going to move this to the health section so more people will know to look at it there, okay?


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay..thanks! Sorry I didnt know where to post


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What an awful situation! I hope Harvey is okay. (((hugs)))


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

hope all goes well for the little guy!!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Update*

Called the vet we see regularly..they set me up an appt to bring Harley in, but siad if I could get in before then, they felt it would be better for him. We will be going in a little bit. I will update when we get back! Wish us luck!!! Right now he is quietly in his cage and has been grinding since I got home 
He doesnt appear to be having any issues so hopefully all will be well!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope so! You might consider putting an ad up on craigslist for princess. charge a rehoming fee for her and her stuff so that someone does not just come get her for snake food. I'm not trying to be negative, but I know you care for your rat too.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Totally agree.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How did the vet visit go? I've been thinking of you guys.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope things work out for both of you.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

This has been a crazy 2 days. I am a bad birdie mommy  I had his appt for last night but was unable to go. My sister is getting married today and this is the first down time I've had since yesterday. We had nails and rehersal dinner last night...got home at 11pm and Ive been at hair place all morning, we just made it back home and we have less than 2 hours to be at her house for pre wedding pics. I wish this had happened on another day if it had to happen at all... The wedding is at 6 and I doubt we will be home before 10 tonight. The emergency clinic is open at that time but when I called them the other night NO ONE answered the phone....I was directed to leave a message and would have it returned next business day.... Monday.... It looks like I will be having to wait til then as it is . So far Harley is eating well and drinking well and is behaving like normal. I am still taking him Monday since I work that night. And the rat will be rehomed ASAP! I thought about taking her to the animal control center in town but they will have her euthanised and I dont really want that. Another solution will be available later.


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's behaving normal...that's a good sign!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

This brings up a lot of memories of when we had rats. I had one of my rats on me and I had a cage on my desk with baby chickens in it, it took about two seconds for the rat to take a chomp out of one of my babies. It was lucky it didn't lose an eye. Aside from the possible chance of getting ill form the bite, it can stress the bird enough that it will die within hours of attack.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

So farr all is still going well with Harley. I still have plans to rehome Princess. When I get the little in bed Ill be posting an add on Craigs List for her and do what one member sugested and charge a fee to avoid her being used as snake food(possibly). I am still planning on taking Harley to see the vet in the am, as his urates look off. Time to clean house....later everyone!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Good luck with Harley!!! i hope he gets better! put a paper towel down under him for when he uses the bathroom, he is a bird so that should be at least every ten minutes 
Look at the urates, if the edge(of where the urates spread because the paper towel soaks it up) have a brownish tint, you need to get him to the vet as soon as possible. It is very important! this is a sign of blood in the urates even if ever so slightly.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks! I have plain white paper in his cage and the urates are yellowish with green poop. I thought something was up with it before the rat got him, so I just kept watching and had plans to take him for another checkup anyways. Then the rat gets him on the same weekend that my sister was getting married and we had TONS of stuff to do. I got up this morning ready to take Harley in and my son tells me his knee hurts really bad and wants to go to the dr. UGGGHHH I dont think I will ever get Harley seen by the vet. I personally think he just wanted to skip school he says no. I have to work tonight so who knows with all the other errands I have to get done today if Harley will be able to go today    I just wanna pull my hair out in frustration.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you schedule your son's Dr's appt around Harley's appt? That way you can get both taken care of?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He really needs to see the vet sooner rather than later. Yellow urates indicate kidney failure, or a systemic infection which is impacting the kidney function. Not something you want to let continue.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Harley should've seen a vet last week when this happened; it really would benefit him if you took him in today to start him on meds before it's too late. I really hope you rearrange your schedule and move one of your errands to tomorrow instead of Harley's appointment.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I called the vet. They WILL NOT see him today. I told them what was going on and they said they just dont have room for him til WEDNESDAY and a regular vet in this area does not see birds point blank period  Im at a loss. The other errands have been put on hold and are not as important as my baby but I am sooo frustrated now. I have to be at work at 430pm and will not be off til 11pm. Like Ive said in previous posts in this thread the emergency clinics dont do birds either and the one I know of that does will not answer the phones so I can get directions and take him in...
Yes I know he should have been in when this all happened but my sister would not have appreciated me ditching her for my bird when I was to be in her wedding and having things ready for that Saturday. Trust me I AM NOT taking his health lightly..this is killing me that I cant seem to find anyone who gives a crap and will see him. I dont want to lose him but I know if something isnt done I very well could. What does it mean if he just decides to start eating all the time? I got up and uncovered him and he immediately went to his bowl to eat. Last night he kept going to his bowl and pecking at the food. I noticed he was down to mostly hulls so I gave him some seeds/pellets and he started to pig out..sat there for what felt like 15 minutes just eating....
Im at a loss. If I lose Harely I will NOT be getting another bird for a long time or until I am closer to an avian vet. Right now I live about an 1 to an 1 1/2 from our office.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the odd droppings? That might help us at least advise you what tests to ask for at the vet.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just changed his paper so I will have a good sample for a pic. So as soon as I can get one Ill post it. Oh, I just called the vet back and they are getting the actual dr to call me back as I had some questions regarding Harley's behavoir so MAYBE I will be able to get him in before work today or at the latest first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

You should be able to find directions on mapquest. Hopefully we can help you on here some...


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats the thing, the emergency clinic isnt in the same office as the regular clinic because I called the regular clinic office number and it gives me the emergency clinic number to call there but no one ever pics up and the voice message doesnt leave an addy..???.... I did speak to the vet and he sd it doesnt sound bad and Harley will be fine until Wed afternoon at 3pm(the only appt time I was able to get).... ARE you SERIOUS??? Maybe so outwardly but what might be going on internally from the rat bite that we cant see? He's a good vet but I am just curious if he just doesnt want to waste his time on a bird..whatever.. I wish I had more options where I live but all the regualr vets do not see birds. 
I will post pic of his poop tomorrow..hes sleeping right now and i dont wanna bother him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly, if it were my bird that got bitten, I probably would've showed up on the doorstep of the nearest emergency clinic that night and demanded Baytril even if they claimed they didn't treat birds. Sometimes you have to be obnoxious to get them the treatment they need. Vets will have a much harder time refusing you if you're sitting in their waiting room than if you're calling on the phone.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I really wish I had just gone up there earlier today after my son's dr appt instead of calling but I felt like I needed to call to let them know I was coming and when I did they told me they didnt have room on the schedule to see him. I know if I had gone all the way to statesboro and they turned me down Id have been p**sed as a hornet and I dont like getting ugly like that. I have even considered showing up tomorrow (since I dont know where their emergency clinic is) and telling them his behavior is way off from what I described today and I want him seen now! But I dont know what good it will do to tell them that when his condition hasnt gotten worse..they will see that I lied to get him in early and decide to give me a hard time the next time I need them.
I feel blessed that so far he's holding up considering what he went through. I will be making them give him some Baytril and running any and all tests he needs. Once I get a pic of his poop posted on here I know Ill get info on what tests to have them run, but what would you suggest they run in regards to the bite..or are there any tests to run to check for pasturella?
I also posted on craigs list an ad for the rat, nothing yet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you'd want complete blood count and a metabolic chemistry panel (organ function). It doesn't really matter if it's pasteurella specifically or not -- he could have any number of different infections, and an elevated white blood count would tell you that there is an infection present, regardless of which one it is. The chem panel will tell you if his organ functions are affected. With yellow urates, you'll want kidney and liver function tests run regardless of the rat bite.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok. thanks Ill write those down and be sure to have them ran. Once I get in I will not be leaving until these tests are done regardless of what the vet says. Thanks. Its bed time for me.. Good night all. Ill update asap.(pic will be posted tomorrow)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also get a gram stain, and whatever standard fecal exam they do for parasites. One would hope that would be the vet's first approach, but just make sure.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Update*

Took Harley to vet today. He prescribed Harley Baytril for 10 days. I asked about bloodwork and kidney/liver panels he said once the antibiotic has had time to do its job, I can bring Harley back in for all that. Harley had a scratch on his chest from the rat that I didnt' even see. The picture of his poop I was supposed to post didnt happen because my flash messed it up and i couldnt get focused just right. I did ask the vet about his urates, at the time he sd they looked fine and last night when I looked at his poop it looked more normal. I dont know why they looked so yellow the other day...could have been the lighting. But anyways, in about 2 weeks Ill be setting up the appt to have his bloodwork and kidney/liver panels ran. So no bad news but no real good news either other than he's still alive and looks pretty healthy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you guys! That's gotta be stressful!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

THanks! I really wanted the vet to do that today but he said its best to do Baytril first then do the other stuff later. This way if there is any infection from the rat bite, it will be cleared up. 
Roxy, an off topic question... Because Harley is split pied. is the white part of his wings supposed to have yellow markings? I thought that was supposed to be solid white.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How yellow is yellow? Sunny's wing bar feathers have a very light yellow tinge to them which you can see in bright light. He is also split pied. But, if you're talking about really yellow, then that plus the urates would likely indicate a chronic liver problem.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill see if I can find a pic that shows his wings and post it. otherwise Ill take one and get it posted in a few.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Pics*

heres the pics of his wings


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think that's normal...at least it doesn't look bright yellow like a liver problem would.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not sure. if it was just the coloration, I don't think I'd be that concerned, but since the urates are also an issue...I would definitely insist on the liver panel if you don't see improvement on the Baytril.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok. thanks! that helps to put my mind at a little more ease. 

Well I am logging off to put my little on in bed and work on a baby blanket I am crocheting for a friend! GN all!


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope he continues to do well and pulls through. Baytril is a common antibiotic among "exotics", even mammals like guinea pigs, mice, rabbits it seems, so if they treat small furry animals I don't know why they couldn't prescribe Baytril since they should have it on hand. It can help to "train" veterinarians if they aren't in the know about something, bring in information on antibiotics from a reliable website and work from there.

My fiance has rats, but we keep them in the bedroom and the door is always closed since we have guinea pigs and birds between the front and dining rooms. I know rats can be amazing escape artists; unless you have a cage of full metal (but all the ones I see have plastic bottoms, I have never seen ones that have metal/plexi glass/etcetera bottoms that are suitable sized for rats), that has 1/2" maximum spaced bars for adult rats, and has clips on the doors there is always a slight risk they can get loose. The only other animals in our rat room are a couple of Bettas in their own ten gallons, but we have sturdy lids on their tank both for that reason and because Bettas are known to jump out of tanks.


----------

